# 16' cruze will not shut off



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Most likely a short in the ignition switch. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You need spark, and fuel, which is operated by the ecm controlling the injectors and the fuel pump supplying fuel. 

As mentioned above. Sounds like a main power source. Ignition switch or something along those lines.


----------



## Kfrancis (Nov 8, 2019)

Okay thank you


----------

